# Atomograd (Chernobyl & Prypyat) on 35mm - October 2012



## ZerO81 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Chernobyl & Prypyat

For the 2nd time in two years, I was lucky enough to find myself on a trip to a nuclear wasteland which has many names, 'The Zone', Atomograd or just Chernobyl & Prypyat, whatever you choose to it, its a place which is instantly recognizable and for those who have also visited, I am sure you will agree, an experience you will never forget.

I wanted to go back for several reasons, partly to see some of the areas I did not manage to see last year and partly to actually 'feel' the atmosphere of the place, which was something I did not totally get to soak up last year due to the frantic rushing around we were all doing trying to see every last inch of the town (something I don't think you would be able to do unless you spend several weeks there).

This year I decided I wanted to take some 35mm shots as it is more in-keeping with a lot of the photos I have seen over the years, such as the breathtaking and sobering photos taken by Vladimir Shevchenko.

I will not go into the history of the disaster as its been covered many times, instead, I will just post the photos, which are straight out of the camera (save for the border).

Black & White - Kentmere 400
Colour - AGFA VistaPlus

[1] - The Monument to the Liquidators outside reactor #4






[2] - Location of the new sarcophagus outside reactor #4





[3] - Unfinished cooling tower





[4] & [5]
The Ferris Wheel
Abandoned Prypyat street









[6] - Basket ball court in Swimming Pool 'Azure'





[7] & [8]
Swimming Pool 'Azure' 
The Amusement Park









[9] & [10] 
Abandoned Kindergarten








[11] - Gas masks in hallway of Abandoned Kindergarten





[12] - Film found in Boxing arena of Capital of Culture





[13] - Dodgems at Amusement Park





[14] - Unfinished Reactor #5





[15] - Sinking barges





[16] - Abandoned train at Yanov Train Station





[17]& [18]
Chernobyl Orthodox Church
Memorial Park dedicated to the abandoned villages (one sign for each of the villages left abandoned after the disaster)









[19] - Prypyat 1970





[20] - Monument to the Firefighters





This was one of the most poignant memorials for me, especially the section I have photographed, which is not often seen, as hidden around the back of the monument is what appears to be one of the Liquidator's who has been badly affected by radiation, being comforted/assisted by a doctor. When looking at the monument from the front, these two 'characters' can't be seen, the reason for this design is not fully understood, but some observers believe it to be dig at the government who still refuse to admit to the full scale of the disaster and the effects on those evacuated and their families to this day.

See you again in 2013 Atomograd.
*​


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice pics. 
I know the two you mean at the back of the memorial. When I first saw them I turned found and saw two real firefighters behind me (memorial is at the live fire station) it bought it home so much. 

The memorial that got me the most was the one above your Pripyat sign. When I first saw it I asked if each sign was a person killed in the disaster, my guide just replied saying "no they're villages that died"


----------



## Bones out (Dec 17, 2012)

Boy O boy that works good in film. It 'feels' like 1986........... Save for dereliction.

Nice one fella...


----------



## UEP-Wales (Dec 18, 2012)

Now these I like, the film shots work very well here! Cheers for posting them up!


----------



## AlexanderJones (Dec 18, 2012)

Cracking shots mate! I love 35mm urbex stuff.


----------



## georgie (Dec 18, 2012)

spot on mate


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice one,thanks for sharing.


----------



## sweet pea (Dec 18, 2012)

love this!!


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 18, 2012)

*Beautiful!! I dream of this place...*


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 18, 2012)

very nice indeed mate


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 19, 2012)

Wowser great stuff mate , thanks for sharing them


----------



## ZerO81 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for the comments everyone. 

Words can't really describe the feelings you get when walking around the town, especially the first time round last year, when we visited the zone was actually closed, so there only 40 people in the whole town and it was totally silent, aside from the breeze rustling the trees.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 21, 2012)

Great report and pics, they work well with the border. I want to see this place, but at the same time i think it would be upsetting


----------



## sweet pea (Dec 22, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> Great report and pics, they work well with the border. I want to see this place, but at the same time i think it would be upsetting



welll said i think itd be quite soreal


----------



## MrDan (Dec 26, 2012)

What I wouldn't give to visit this place, though its eerie enough looking at the photos.


----------

